
Quantum Deep Learning - jonbaer
http://arxiv.org/abs/1412.3489
======
mcbuilder
The paper mentions a quantum oracle for training the quantum memory I guess
used to store the system. So would a quantum computer even be able to utilize
quantum deep learning without such access to storage?

~~~
nathanwiebe
Great question, the answer is that quantum oracles aren't needed for the idea
to work but in some cases it might be a really useful thing to have. First
off, just to be clear the idea of the algorithm is basically to use a quantum
computer to directly sample from probability distributions that ordinary
computers are stuck approximating. However in order to do so, the algorithm
has to interact with the data in some manner. The quantum oracle really just
serves as an abstraction for whatever method is used to input the data.

The first approach considered in the algorithm really doesn't need a quantum
oracle. Since that algorithm only requires that you sequentially feed the
input data you want to train the system with, you don't need any sophisticated
quantum algorithm to provide an entangled mixture of the data used to train
the system.

The second algorithm we consider does use a quantum oracle (meaning a quantum
device that allows the quantum computer to prepare an entangled mixture of
input training examples). In practice, if you have a database of training
vectors (like MNIST handwriting images that you want to recognize) then you'd
need to make a giant quantum computer that stores all of this and allows
quantum access to this. This could be done using a QRAM (although not all
quantum computer designs have efficient QRAM).

Alternatively, the quantum oracle could be any other quantum algorithm that
you want to learn about. One idea that I'm a little obsessed with is the idea
of using a quantum simulation subroutine as the quantum oracle. Then this
approach allows you to train a deep Boltzmann machine to learn features of the
system that the subroutine is simulating. Ideas like this could really
accelerate drug testing and development by using AI and quantum simulation
simultaneously to focus in on promising candidate drugs without requiring as
much trial and error as current methods.

------
nl
At work we've spent some time talking about the idea of using a quantum
computer to do inference over a probabilistic knowledge graph. It seems like a
natural match.

I actually did some preliminary investigations, but unfortunately using factor
graphs as a way of quantum state is apparently an area of active research.
That makes searching for using quantum computers to calculate factor graph
traversal pretty hard!

This paper looks pretty interesting though.

~~~
deepsearch
Quantum computing enabling DNA computing to solve for non-linear matricies
might work.

~~~
nl
Sounds like something a quantum Markov chain would say.

~~~
deepsearch
I'm simply saying that todays platforms are not cut out to support DNA
computing or the simulation of it. Sorry I sound like a robot, I'm not very
social.

------
jdawg77
Quantum = metric or measure, after reading the abstract, I think it's cool,
but I'm more info Fuzzy State Machine influenced designs, like a hybrid neural
fuzzy system.

The extra, "Fuzzy," makes it better. With two data points, you get sets of
attributes, ad infinitum. Rather than trying to simply point out what ones are
common, or good, or match any given specific outcome, etc. I like infinitely
awesome attributes.

Tastes like bacon.

Have you ever tasted the difference between fuzzy logic influenced design and
the probabilistic stuff? Infinitely more delicious.

Case in point: sometimes, you simply want to know an expectation was met - or
not; and that there was the initial "expectation." Once this becomes clear,
the chain of trust is easily, "fuzzed," to get some interesting outcomes.

~~~
jdawg77
Sigh; whoever nuked my karma, a short story to help you understand. Though I'm
after good teachers, perhaps you can follow up?

Research a "three dimensional model of taste," which doesn't exist (yet). Why?
Think of a six sided dice, every facet, which combined with it's twin, adds up
to seven, a prime.

Now, extrapolate from the flavors you've enjoyed the following: 1\. Sweetness
- strawberry perhaps? 2\. Sourness - a lemon? 3\. Saltiness - a saltine
cracker maybe? Thirsty? 4\. Bitterness - funny how the lips pucker from
Grapefruit. 5\. Umami / savory - we might not officially recognize this in
some places, but we all know "savory," \- potatoe soup's a favorite of mine.
6\. Spicy - are you feeling the heat, yet?

Now, compare that to any given model of flavor...I'm waiting. Thanks :)

It doesn't match, does it? With taste & smell, alone, a human being can sense
four dimensions...all three axes, X, Y and Z on the Cartesian plan. Oddly
enough, most flavor models left out, "Spicy," and after I saw a German guy's
head nearly explode from a Thai Chili Pepper, I knew, *spicy exists

What's the fourth, for the person who can't see, who can't hear, who can't
talk?

Time. If you can taste, taste changes over time. If you can feel, you're
Hellen Keller and can understand Braille.

Now, Helen Keller - please next time, throw me some of your clearly larger,
more infinite, more awesomely epic knowledge, because I'm confused.

I'm also blind, can't hear, and can't see. When you sh!t on my, "Karma," and
refuse to share your overwhelmingly superior knowledge...

...well, we all know :)

------
foodlesticks
Quantum computers are impractical devices and will never be built.

~~~
spacehome
Never is an awfully long time.

